# Tea...an opportunity for someone more advanced?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a request from an individual being deployed in the near future.
They use tea bags in their baths and find they like what it does to their skin.
They were wondering if I could make an unscented bar with their tea for them to take along.

I'm not very comfortable with trying this for the first time myself and I didn't know if someone here already does something similar that I could suggest they could go to for their request.
Anyone do something similar or a seasoned soaper interested in tackling this request?


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*

it's not too difficult, make the tea and use it as the water in your recipe.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*

I make a chamomile tea bar, make the tea.. use the tea with lye to make my water base, then put the tea from the tea bags into the soap. 
My customers love it. 
I also make a mint bar, and add peppermint tea the same as I do the chamomile.
I recently made a white tea and amber, with organic white tea. 
Made that one with goat milk, but comtemplating making one without milk after Christmas.
I've made a few unsented soaps. Would be happy to help if I can, might even have the tea, although I don't consider myself a seasoned soaper.

Rett


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*

Roseanna you can do it not a biggie at all if I can so can anyone else.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*

I buy loose green tea by the 1 pound container, terra herbs.com I fill my tea container for myself, and the rest goes into a ziplock and the freezer for soap. I infuse a bottle of sunflower oil with tea...in the crock pot on medium for about 8 hours, then pour it back into the bottle. I use the oil in the soap and the tea as an exfoliate..about 1 teaspoon per pound of butters and oils. The leaves are quite soft so it's very pretty and not scratchy. I also swirl with a green clay which further helps the whole green tea idea...I sent it with coconut lime verbena, it's really nice. It originaly was called green tea and clay swirl, but I got this cease and desist letter from Zum when they saw this, then special order for a store so I changed the name. The name change has also ZOOMED sales  Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*

What or who the heck is Zum ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Tea...an oppurtunity for someone more advanced?*



Patty13637 said:


> What or who the heck is Zum ???


A brand of goat milk soap. Caprine Supply carries it.

Sara


----------

